# My suprise pregnancy is showing signs...a little nervous!



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Some of you may have read my thread about my 10 month old doe who I just discovered was indeed pregnant...
I could feel babies and an udder forming.
I checked her this morning...It looks as though she is starting to loose her plug...I felt babies low in her belly and her ligs are still very tight.
This pregnancy worries me bc I feel she is so little and I've never had a doe kid this young.
Of course this is my long day at work and our kidding stalls are full of Mommies and babies! This pregnancy truly snuck up on us. I just alerted my up-all-night-on-baby patrol-husband he will be making a new kidding stall...he is thrilled 
If I still feel ligs and babies on a FF how long do I have?? I know no one can give me a definate answer..I'm just looking for words of encouragement that I will not miss this birth. My husband delivered all of our Boers a week ago and did great but this little girl is just that, little..I'm just concerned..:worried:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can start losing their plug a couple weeks before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ligs can come and go, so it is hard to judge when. 

Of course, when we don't know a due date, we have to watch closely, especially when, they start showing more signs of getting closer.

How is her udder, is it getting tight.

Kuddo's to you husband for helping the boer Does kid, what a great man


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, Kiss him for us! He's obviously a keeper. Your doe should be OK, I had an oops breeding like that with a Nigerian doe. 11 months old. twin does perfectly positioned. Good luck!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol! You guys are so funny! He is definitely a keeper! He was home all day today making another kidding stall and checking on all the expectant mothers...He's hammering away as we speak.....love him! ♥
She's been fine all day. I guess I'll just watch her like a hawk...I'm hoping everything goes well...twins would be nice but as long as there are no complications I really don't care


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Her udder feels bigger today and her vulva is looser than it was yesterday. I swear I can feel little heart beats pulsing with my hand. Is that possible?? I don't have a stethoscope which I sure wish I did. I didn't feel any kicking today but I certainly felt little bodies.
The new stall is almost done..It was below zero here last night and my husband was out cutting boards and plywood with only a head lamp to see by...he's on a mission, lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


If her udder is getting super tight and shiny at the bottom, she is getting closer. 

Happy Kidding


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Her udder is still soft but I think it's bigger...Everyone else that has kidded here never got a shinny udder..I know bc I poke and prod the poor things for weeks before that drop, lol!
Her ligs are still solid so I think we have time...The stall should be done today and I will start bringing her in at night so I can watch her..


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I would be careful bringing her in at night and taking her out in the morning..the change in temps could make her sick. If her ligs are still tight she has a bit. They will get mushy..come and go ..come and go and then when they don't come back expect babies within 12 to 24 hours.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay so just an update... This little girl seems to be maintaining...her udder _may_ feel a little bigger and her vulva looks softer and is a little more pink this morning...I have yet to bring her inside but may soon (????) One of my other does' udder is filling up as well so maybe they will be kind to me and go together so they have company..doe #2 is another mystery. I could never tell when she was in heat so she lived with the bucks all during the fall and was removed in early December...I guess this will be a test for me handling the whole "not knowing, not being in control" thing.. (I am pretty particular about things as far as record keeping and preparedness but someone may be trying to teach me a lesson )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, she sounds like she is getting closer.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

It's so funny bc when I started this thread I was sure I would be having babies within the week...still nothing! No progress, at least nothing obvious but my other girls are starting to progress..filling udders and discharge..:sigh: I guess I have more waiting to do!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I moved my little doe into the kidding stall with her friend (my mystery girl, unsure of due date.) I don't know who is farther along. The stall is attached to the house so you can hear EVERYTHING. I heard pawing but I don't know who it was. The little ones udder is bigger but soft and she had discharge. She's maybe loosening up back there but can't say for sure. I can feel babies in her side so I am guessing I have more time. I'm on the fence about putting them out as I have to go to work(??) I'll see if they eat grain and go from there but I have not kidded either of these girls out so I don't know their signs.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

just an update...still nothing. I have brought both girls in for the night and turn them out for the day for the past three days. I still feel ligs but I think they are softening..not sure though...I guess I'll just keep up with the routine!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay so now I feel really silly! Still no babies...how could I have thought she was going to go three weeks ago! She's got a full pretty tight udder and has lost her ligs (from what I can tell) I can feel a baby on her side (off and on) and she has had white discharge all day.
I probably jinxed myself bc I told people I thought she was going into labor...every time I do that they hold it in for at least a week!
She ate all her supper and had been making a huge mess in her stall...nesting perhaps?? 
I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

She kidded with healthy twins...no complications!! whew!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are beatiful. glad all went well.


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

Yay! You give me hope for my 10 month old who is due in two weeks. It wasn't a planned breeding and I worry about her being small but if yours can do it, so can mine! Congrats!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

MarthaBella said:


> Yay! You give me hope for my 10 month old who is due in two weeks. It wasn't a planned breeding and I worry about her being small but if yours can do it, so can mine! Congrats!


 Thanks! My husband delivered these babies...I missed it by 30 minutes! I was on the phone w/ him checking in and he suddenly goes.."Oh! I gotta go!"
He had to reposition the first one then the other one came right out. She is an excellent mother already..They are up and nursing and seem to be fine.
It's amazing how that mother instinct kicks in! I'm sure your girl will be fine...good luck!


----------



## donaltr (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't laugh at me to hard, but what is a "plug"


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

It is the mucus that maintains a healthy barrier (to prevent the entrance of germs) in the cervix between the goat's uterus & the birth canal. In order to give birth, the cervix must open. As it begins to do this, the plug begins to drain out. It is possible to see discharge for up to a full month before they kid!


----------

